# connecting logitech z623 to tv



## yashxxx (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey guys could you please guide me how to connect z623(2.1) to my samsung es5600.
On my tv i have 
3.5mm jack
Red,white and yellow (used with stb)
And Pr(red) Pb(blue).
So,Guide me how could I do this setup.
Thank you.


----------



## baiju (Mar 25, 2014)

Connect the 3.5mm pin of the speaker system to the 3.5mm out of the TV.


----------



## yashxxx (Mar 25, 2014)

I did that but sound is low and sub is also not working as it should be.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 25, 2014)

that's expected.3.5mm out on TV is supposed for headphones so speaker systems won't work as well as they would on a pc.try in TV audio settings to see if you can do something about audio output setup.


----------



## baiju (Mar 25, 2014)

Try increasing the tv or stb volume. you can also connect the stb audio directly to the tv using 3.5mm rca adapter.


----------



## yashxxx (Mar 25, 2014)

Thr are two things in the audio settings
1. Spdif output
2. Speaker settings>external speakers
And i selected external speakers but still sound is low.
Isnt thr any cable or something to make it work?
Speakers have aux jack also.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Mar 26, 2014)

i also faced the same problem connecting my z623 to sony nx500. Now i have directly connected my videocon hd d2h to speakers by RCA jack. Now working fine.


----------



## yashxxx (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi sudhir!could you please tell me what you exactly did?
Which things I need to buy(cables/converter) and in stb only spdif jack is left unused.How I will connect it to my stb?


----------

